# installing safestrap/cwr - new droid 3 user



## poots1101

Hey all

Just got the wife a droid 3 since it was free via wirefly. I've installed many customs roms on prior phones (droid x, droid1, droid 2), but I know there are some major differences with the d3. I currently have the phone rooted via the one-click root method.

question is....if i want to install a custom rom on the phone (liberty, kanged ics/cm9, etc), do I just need to install the latest safestrap per hashcode's most recent safestrap post? or is there something else needed? last thing i want to do is brick her phone. then i'll be sleeping on the sofa for a while....

any tips/tricks/etc would be appreciated.

poots


----------



## nu2droid

I would. Follow the instructions to install the latest safestrap, it was really simple. This way if you do screw something up, you can easily recover it... plus you wont be stuck on the couch...

Sent from my XT862


----------



## poots1101

Thanks for the information. I actually did this to my wife's phone shortly after this post, just haven't gotten around to replying and "liking" your reply. thanks again!


----------



## supern0va

Yes. After perm root install the safestrap 1.08 .apk; run the app and choose install recovery. Make nand backup then switch to safe system. Reboot & flash per instructions. The ui is similar to cwm so should be easy from there

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## nodixe

I just installed gummy 1.00 but I used CWRbootstrap and I had some questions:
1) Since I used CwRboot instead of HCsafe does that means that the stock os was overwritten? Is cw recovery accessible or do I have to bootstrap again? Or could I just use safestrap and install another rom to safe partition? 
I'm coming from the DX which used 2init to get aosp roms but I heard that the D3 was different so any clarification is appreciated.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## srtopo_17

hola gente mi pregunta no tiene nada q ver con la rom ,necesito si alguien tiene una idea de como liberar el celular para poderlo usar en otra empresa gracias


----------



## beh

En cuanto a como liberarlo, depende si uno es cliente de Verizon o no. Si es cliente, y tiene varios meses con buena historia de pagar las facturas, uno puede solicitar el codigo de desbloqueo, y lo dan gratis. Pero, todavia no va a funcionar con AT&T o T-Mobile, solo con servidores en otros paises. Si uno no es cliente, puede comprar un codigo de desbloqueo. He escuchado que Verizon a veces cambia los codigos, entonces los codigos comprados de un tercero no funcionan. Entonces es posible que el codigo comprado no funcione. Espero que esto le ayude.


----------

